# Leather work



## Thegaffer 12 (Jan 3, 2022)

This is my page on Facebook guys I ship worldwide if anyone is interested drop me a message


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice work.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good. Nice job!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice craftsmanship


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool,i think i still have a FB,will go check it out


----------

